# Mayhem Miller's racial slur: Gets punched by Uriah Hall



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From BloodyElbow:



> According to several reports from the scene, Ultimate Fighter runner up Uriah Hall and former TUF coach Jason "Mayhem" Miller got into it at BAMMA USA's BAMMAUSA Commerce Casino Badbeat 11 event last night.
> 
> The Clinch Report posted this account on Facebook:
> 
> ...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

He's a ****ing idiot. Hall was well within his rights from evertything I've read. Mayhem either needs to get help or stop getting column inches, one or the other will stop this sort of thing. Saw a few things that said Mayhem was drunk off his ass at the bar after adn the tweeted the same phrase after the event too.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah there was a tasteless follow-up tweet. the guy needs help definitely.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG we have a video of it!:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Dickhead........


----------



## Anna935 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

___________________________

www.nutribulletrecipes.org


----------

